# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Çfare do te thote te behesh prind?

## leta-m

a ma mundesi te me ndihmoj dikush qka eshte prinderimi a ka ndonje definicion

----------


## AnaH_M

prindërim


Explanation:
Nuk jam shumë i sigurt, por mendoj se është kjo...
http://www.unicef.org/albania/sq/ear...hood_3195.html

--------
* « Prindërimi mund të përcaktohet si bashkësi e sistemimeve psiqike dhe afektive që lejojnë të riturrit të bëhen prindër, domethënë tu përgjigjen nevojave të fëmijëve të tyre në tre nivele: Trupore (përkujdesjet ushqyese dhe mirëmbajtëse) ; jetë affektive (pëkujdesjet emocionale dhe mësim menaxhimi emocional) dhe jetës psiqike (përkujdesjet për zhvillim intelektual). Prindërimi është një proçes gradualisht pjekës »

* Prindërimi është «bashkësia e "aftësive për të qenë" dhe e "aftësive për të bërë" që përkthehet në rrethana dhe ndodhi të ndryshme në fjalë, veprime, shkëmbime, emocione dhe kënaqësira, në mirënjohje të fëmijës, por njëkohësisht edhe në autoritet (qëndim), kërkesë, mirëkuptim dhe vazhdimësi.

Këto përkufizime përshkruajnë mjaft mirë përmasën e detyrimeve dhe të vështirësive me të cilat prindërit dhe prindërit e ardhshëm duhet të përballen. Nuk lindim prindër por bëhemi

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Njonji - ch

Une mendoj që ështe e keshillueshme te shenohet burimi informacionit. P.sh. ky përcaktimi i prindërimit që ju keni sjellë këtu duket të jetë pikë për pikë i përputhshëm më këtë përcaktimin e prindërimit që gjëndet në postimin nr 4 të  linkut të mëposhtëm: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...44#post2240944 

Elna. 

Ups... Paskam kohë pa "udhëuar" nëpër forum.





> prindërim
> --------
> * « Prindërimi mund të përcaktohet si bashkësi e sistemimeve psiqike dhe afektive që lejojnë të riturrit të bëhen prindër, domethënë tu përgjigjen nevojave të fëmijëve të tyre në tre nivele: Trupore (përkujdesjet ushqyese dhe mirëmbajtëse) ; jetë affektive (pëkujdesjet emocionale dhe mësim menaxhimi emocional) dhe jetës psiqike (përkujdesjet për zhvillim intelektual). Prindërimi është një proçes gradualisht pjekës »
> 
> * Prindërimi është «bashkësia e "aftësive për të qenë" dhe e "aftësive për të bërë" që përkthehet në rrethana dhe ndodhi të ndryshme në fjalë, veprime, shkëmbime, emocione dhe kënaqësira, në mirënjohje të fëmijës, por njëkohësisht edhe në autoritet (qëndim), kërkesë, mirëkuptim dhe vazhdimësi.
> 
> Këto përkufizime përshkruajnë mjaft mirë përmasën e detyrimeve dhe të vështirësive me të cilat prindërit dhe prindërit e ardhshëm duhet të përballen. Nuk lindim prindër por bëhemi



Postimi origjinal  dhe burimi i këtij përkufizimi është: 




> Citim:
> « Prindërimi mund të përcaktohet si bashkësi e sistemimeve psiqike dhe afektive që lejojnë të riturrit të bëhen prindër, domethënë tu përgjigjen nevojave të fëmijëve të tyre në tre nivele: Trupore (përkujdesjet ushqyese dhe mirëmbajtëse) ; jetë affektive (pëkujdesjet emocionale dhe mësim menaxhimi emocional) dhe jetës psiqike (përkujdesjet për zhvillim intelektual). Prindërimi është një proçes gradualisht pjekës »
> Prindërimi është «bashkësia e "aftësive për të qenë" dhe e "aftësive për të bërë" që përkthehet në rrethana dhe ndodhi të ndryshme në fjalë, veprime, shkëmbime, emocione dhe kënaqësira, në mirënjohje të fëmijës, por njëkohësisht edhe në autoritet (qëndim), kërkesë, mirëkuptim dhe vazhdimësi. 
> 
> Këto përkufizime përshkruajnë mjaft mirë përmasën e detyrimeve dhe të vështirësive me të cilat prindërit dhe prindërit e ardhshëm duhet të përballen. Nuk lindim prindër por bëhemi
> 
> Të dy prindërit kanë përgjegjësinë e përbashkët të përballojnë edukimin dhe zhvillimin e fëmijës.
> 
> Pjesë të marra nga http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parentalit%C3%A9 e të përkthyer përshpejtueshëm nga unë ( unë = Elna) .

----------

